# Free to Play und Pay to Win



## FatMax (30. November 2013)

Hallo, 

ich muss in zwei Wochen einen Vortrag an der FH über F2P und P2W Spiele halten. Ich will etwas auf das Wirtschafts-Modell eingehen und welche Dinge im Game Design zu berücksichtigen sind.

Ich suche dazu Beispiele für wirkliche Pay to Win spiele - bzw schlechte Beispiele für F2P. Erst hatte ich an SWTOR gedacht, weil das F2P-Modell dort etwas fragwürdig ist. Aber ich suche trotzdem noch ein paar Spiele, die wirklich nur mit viel Echtgeldeinsatz Spaß machen bzw. zum Erfolg führen.

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrung berichten könntet. Einfach den Titel nennen und kurz auflisten, warum das F2P-Modell bei diesem Spiel versagt hat.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2013)

so richtig "versagt" kann man schwer sagen, da diese Games dann ja idR kaum gespielt werden  

ich kenne kaum f2p aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ein Kumpel von mir spielt World of Tanks, und da ist es schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man nichts bezahlt und dann nur noch schwer mithalten kann, sich Reparaturen nicht leisten kann und mit einem schwachen Panzer wieder neues "Geld" erspielen muss. Aber so weit zu gehen, dass man da sagt "pay to win", wäre vlt. übertrieben. Klar: wer zahlt, der gewinnt einfacher - wenn Du das schon meinst, dann wäre World of Tanks sicher ein Beispiel, aber eines, bei dem das Prinzip nicht "versagt" hat, weil trotzdem etliche Spieler bei free bleiben und trotzdem Spaß haben.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2013)

Die Spiele bei Facebook sind richtiggehende Gelddruckmaschinen. Browserspiele ohne Vertrieb, bezahlen via Handy oder Paypal und das für jeden Rotz. Egal ob man nun mehr Land benötigt, spezielle Gebäude oder auch schlicht um überhaupt weiter zu kommen, weil der nächste Level eine Investition erfordert.


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> so richtig "versagt" kann man schwer sagen, da diese Games dann ja idR kaum gespielt werden
> 
> ich kenne kaum f2p aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ein Kumpel von mir spielt World of Tanks, und da ist es schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man nichts bezahlt und dann nur noch schwer mithalten kann, sich Reparaturen nicht leisten kann und mit einem schwachen Panzer wieder neues "Geld" erspielen muss. Aber so weit zu gehen, dass man da sagt "pay to win", wäre vlt. übertrieben. Klar: wer zahlt, der gewinnt einfacher - wenn Du das schon meinst, dann wäre World of Tanks sicher ein Beispiel, aber eines, bei dem das Prinzip nicht "versagt" hat, weil trotzdem etliche Spieler bei free bleiben und trotzdem Spaß haben.



World of Tanks????? Das ist eines der letzten f2p-Games die ich als p2w bezeichnen würde. Ich hab' über ein Jahr lang exzessiv WoT gespielt, aber keinen einzigen Vorteil aus einem Premiumpanzer gezogen, um GEWINNEN zu können. Ich kann auch mit einem Premiumpanzer bescheiden daneben schießen oder sonst wie mich blöde anstellen, dazu kommt die Komponente, das man auf 14 weitere Mitspieler angewiesen ist, ob man gewinnt oder nicht.
Der absolut größte Teil der Spieler spielt im Tierbereich 4 - 8 und dafür braucht es absolut nie und nimma einen Cent um mitspielen zu können. Auch die vielzitierte Goldmunition lässt sich mittlerweile mit Ingamewährung kaufen und ist somit für jederman zugänglich. Sicherlich muss man dafür öfter mal ausrücken, als jemand der einen Premiumpanzer in den Kampf schickt und damit 1,5 x mehr Credits bekommt, aber als p2w würde ich das noch lange nicht bezeichnen. 
Das einzige das man sich mit WoT kaufen kann ist in Wirklichkeit Zeit, man kauft sich einen Premiumaccount um 1,5 x mehr Credits und Erfahrungspunkte zu bekommen. Jemand der sich das nicht kauft, fährt halt 0,5 x häufiger in die Schlacht um auf dieses Niveau zu kommen, aber wo ist da p2w?
Sicherlich, all die ungeduldigen, die gerade mal angefangen haben mit WoT und dann schon mit ihren T8 Panzern in die Schlacht wollen, die werden das nicht zeitnah hinbekommen, die kaufen sich einen T8-Premium und weinen dann, wie p2w doch dieses WoT ist.

Diese "Gamer" gehören mal auf ein Dark Souls oder einen Alptraummodus von DS3 losgelassen, die weinen wie die Babys, auch da gibts nichts geschenkt... nein, sie werden heulend in einer Ecke hocken und jammern, das sie das nicht schaffen, nur blöd, das lässt sich nicht kaufen.

Wenn jemand ein richtiger Gamer ist, dann nimmt er auch diese Herausforderung an, etwas länger dafür zu brauchen um einen T-8-Panzer in der Garage zu haben als solche, die sich sowas kaufen, aber er hat dann wirklich was geleistet.
Reine T10 Spiele sind dann wieder ein anderes Thema, kein "normaler" Gamer wird es sich leisten können, den ganzen Tag nur mit dem T10 zu fahren. Dann muss er halt, um wieder Credits zu sammeln, ein paar Farmrunden mit seinem kleinen Panzer einlegen, damit er wieder mit dem großen los kann. Das ist doch in jedem Game so!


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2013)

Das gleiche System (wen wunderts) findet man nun auch bei World of Warplanes. Ist ja der gleiche Publisher. Da ist ein War Thunder 100 mal besser, wenn der Forschungsbaum von World of Warplanes auch ausgefeilter bei den Details ist. Dafür fehlen dort (unentschuldbar) wichtige Maschinen wie die Ju-87 oder die FW-190. Aber irgendwelche Prototypen die maximal 1 x geflogen sind sind mit dabei.... Komische Logik. Ganz zu schweigen vom lächerlichen Flugverhalten. Da ist WT um Welten besser.


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2013)

Das Thema WoT haben wir aber auch schon hier http://forum.pcgames.de/online/9317183-world-tanks-abzocke.html mehr als gründlich diskutiert, vielleicht magst du da mal reinschmökern. Ich glaub, das es nichts bringt, die ganze Diskussion hier an dieser Stelle neuerlich zu führen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2013)

Natürlich muss man immer noch selber treffen, das ist ja klar, und auch das Team ist wichtig. Aber es ist doch so, dass Du gegen Geld bessere Panzer (früher) bekommen kannst und/oder schneller reparieren, und insofern ist es AUCH p2w - man MUSS aber nicht zahlen, um mitzuhalten. Ich schrieb ja auch, dass WoT ja trotzdem auch "free" funktioniert, d.h. da "versagt" das System nicht, weil es nicht krass unfair ist mit den Vorteilen beim Bezahlen.

Aber ich spiel es selber nicht, trotzdem sollte man sich das mal anschauen, weil es sicher eines der bekanntes F2P-Games ist.


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - man MUSS aber nicht zahlen, um mitzuhalten.



genau, man muss nicht zahlen, um mitzuhalten, also auch kein p2w


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> genau, man muss nicht zahlen, um mitzuhalten, also auch kein p2w


 
für mich ist p2w halt, dass man durch Zahlungen es deutlich leichter hat - ist das bei WoT nicht der Fall? bzw. ist p2w = "NUR durch Zahlungen kommt man voran" (außer vlt. durch extrem herausragende Skills) ?


----------



## FatMax (4. Dezember 2013)

Hey erstmal danke für die Antworten 

ich würde auf der positiven Seite für F2P spiele aufführen:
LoL und Hearthstone oder Planetside 2
auf der Seite, die kein so gelungenes F2P Modell haben:
SWTOR und Runes Of Magic.

Ist das vertretbar? Oder fallen euch noch bessere Titel ein wo ein F2P Modell das spiel total ruiniert hat?


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2013)

FatMax schrieb:


> Erst hatte ich an SWTOR gedacht, ...


*Star Wars: The Old Republic *ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Beispiel, denn da bezahlt man jeweils durchschnittlich 2 Euro für:

- zusätzliche Aktionsleisten
- eine weitere Zeile Inventarplatz
- die Möglichkeit, die Rüstungsfarbe zu vereinheitlichen
- einen erhaltenen Erfolgs-Titel über seinem Charakter am Namen anzeigen lassen
- die Kopfrüstung ausblenden lassen
- epische Items ausrüsten zu dürfen
- die Gildenbank benutzen zu dürfen
- eine alternative Darstellung seines Mitkämpfer NPCs
- einen weiteren Berufs zu lernen
- weitere Charakterslots
- freischalten zusätzlicher Völker
- Zusätzlichen Bankplatz
- Komfortfunktionen wie schnelles Laufen ab Stufe 1 (ohne Geld ab Stufe 25)

und die üblichen 10-15 Euro Mounts, Waffen, Style Sets oder Anpassungen wie "Weiße Augen"
Zusätzlich findet man überall in der UI noch Hinweise wie "Werden Sie heute noch Abonnent, um zusätzliche Beute/XP/Ruhebonus ... zu erhalten.

Ist zwar nichts mit Pay 2 Win, aber eben interessant, zu sehen, wofür man alles extra zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## KaGo (17. Dezember 2018)

*Das ist doch großer Dünnsinn:*
Zwischenzeitig sind ein paar Jahre vergangen und mittlerweile dürften sehr viele Spieler der vielen "*Free-to-Play-Spiele*" ihre eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Fakt ist, dass auch und gerade "*World of Tanks*" - neben vielen anderen Spielen, wie z.B. "*War Thunder*" und "*World of Warships*" - zu den "*Pay-to-Win*-Spielen" gehört.
Das wird auch von Experten, wie Herrn *Ramin Shokrizade*, bestätigt, der Spiele-Hersteller (u.a. auch *Wargaming.net* -> Hersteller von "*World of tanks*") berät und sich klar gegen "*Pay-to-Win*" auspricht, weil seiner Meinung nach das "*Pay-to-Win*" die Spiele kaputt macht.
Herr *Shokrizade* hat leider vergeblich versucht die "*Premium-Monition*" aus dem Spiel "*World of Tanks*" herrauszunehmen .... *Wargaming.net* hat das abgelehnt.

Ich selbst spiele seit über drei Jahren "*War Thunder*" und "*World of Warships*" und ärgere mich regelmäßig über Verluste, die mir von Spielern mit *Premium-Fahrzeugen* beigebracht werden.
Dabei ist es (i.d.R.) über deutlich, dass man soeben gegen einen zahlenden Spieler verloren hat, denn beide Spieler - sowohl der nicht Zahlende wie auch der Zahlende - müssen und sollen die deutliche Erfahrung machen, dass das Spiel demjenigen mehr Spaß bringt, der gezahlt hat! Denn nur dann entsteht die für den Spielehersteller wichtige Motivation bei den Spielern morgen oder übermorgen weitere *Premium-Inhalte* gegen Echtgeld zu erwerben.
Wenn wir uns in die Lage des Spieleherstellers versetzten, der im Gefecht ..... ein Zahlender steht mit seinem Panzer einem Nichtzahler gegenüber ...... entscheiden muß, wessen Granate den Gegner ausgeschaltet hat, dann ist der Spielehersteller selbstverständlich dem Zahlenden verpflichtet und bei einer direkten Konfrontation - ein Panzer steht dem anderen direkt gegenüber - steht das Ergebnis natürlich zugunsten des zahlenden Spielers im Vorfeld bereits fest. 

Ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich über einen "Abschuß" freuen kann, wenn ich doch weiß und mir gegenüber auch zugeben muss, dass ich für diesen Sieg gezahlt habe!?????


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2018)

Na, ob das dem Threadersteller noch weiterhilft ... bei seinem Vortrag von *vor fünf Jahren*!?


----------



## riesenwiesel (17. Dezember 2018)

alt aber witzig*


SWTOR* hat für mich ein extrem gut gelungenes f2p-Modell:
so ziemlich alles was man braucht, um die Story zu sehen und sich alles was man im Spiel so geboten bekommt mal anzusehen, gibt es umsonst.
Optische Sachen, "Nice-To-Haves" und alles was "Langzeit-Content" ist und entsprechend Aufwand von den Entwicklern erfordert, kostet extra. 
Ich hab um mir nur die Story anzusehen erstmal keinen Cent bezahlt und die ist dank Vollvertonung besser präsentiert, als z.B. in WoW, wo man dafür auch noch ordentlich löhnen muss.

*LoL*, *DotA2* und *HotS* sind auch eher positive Beispiele

*Hearthstone* finde ich dagegen ein sehr schlechtes f2p-Model. Man kann sich zwar theoretisch alles umsonst erspielen, aber wenn man mal genau hinschaut, ist es erst dann nicht mehr p2w, wenn man mal weit über 1000 Stunden investiert hat. f2p ist hier nur zum anfixen.


----------

